# Found my missing cat



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

So happy this morning. I found my missing cat Onyx. 
After 2 days I had given up. She is solid balck and was worried that someone scooped her up for some satanic ritual.
She was shut upstairs. We do not use the upstairs and the door is always closed. I kept hearing a faint meow. Opened the door slightly and didn't see anything. Heard it again and opened the door all the way. There was Onyx. Scooped her up and gave her lot of loving. Then i gave her a good meal. Can't wait for lap time tonight. 
One of my other cats must have missed her also. Caught Smokey grooming her. That has never happened before that I have seen.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome! That's great that you found her.


----------



## SootynSqueak (Oct 7, 2014)

Awww, what a relief! Good news...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, so glad that she didn't get out! They're so sneaky and can slip into such small places and so fast!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So glad you found her! I have shut mine in a closet or room inadvertently on a few occasions.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

So happy that you found her and I'm glad she didn't get outside.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hurrah! So happy you found her. Enjoy laptime


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's wonderful.


----------

